# "Demons" on BBC--Any Good?



## Felon (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone care to state whether or not this new TV series is worth checking out?


----------



## Abe.ebA (Feb 9, 2009)

If it doesn't intentionally riff off of Sanctuary (the web series lately of Sci-Fi) then it does a hell of a job of doing so accidentally.  So if you like Sanctuary there's a non-zero chance that you'll enjoy this as well.  If you also liked Buffy then probably quadruple the odds.

If you don't know: it's a monster-hunting show about a kid with special powers (largely just strength and dexterity) hunting creatures (occasionally recognizable from myth, often not) under the tutelage of his deceased father's former partner.  

Some of it is pretty cheese-tastic but the writing is fair more often than not and the actors (mostly) do a good job.  A couple of the bad guys are genuinely interesting and/or creepy and the special effects are usually decent.  If you're okay so far then I'd say go ahead and watch it.

Problems: the story and dialogue do veer into cheese territory pretty frequently, but like I said: if you were okay with Buffy then this is nothing to worry about.  I really don't care for the girlfriend character.  She seems unnecessary and most of the time I find myself wondering, "Why is she even there?  They're clearly manufacturing reasons and opportunities for her to take part, but why?  Wouldn't more sexual tension with the other female character be more of a draw for young male viewers than a somewhat domineering girlfriend?"  Finally, and this is probably just because I'm used to watching Philip Glenister being British, his American accent really throws me.  It sounds so weird coming out of his head that I just can't get over it.  And I don't understand why he's doing it since the whole show and cast are British.

Riffs on Sanctuary:
* British cast with an American mentor played by a British actor (vs. American/Canadian cast with a British mentor played by an America(I think) actress).
* Crazy underground lair
* Young man with mildly supernatural powers that only crop up as a plot device is recruited into service in an effort that has apparently been ongoing for generations yet is confined to about 4 people
* Non-human side-kick character
* Non-humans (other than the side-kick) are bad and only good for smiting (vs. non-humans (mostly) are just misunderstood and should be captured and locked in our underground zoo for their own safety)


----------



## Felon (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed response. Doesn't sound too bad.


----------

